# Need advice on increasing this recipe



## arcticsid (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm not sure why but this is so far my "signature recipe" and it begins as 3 1/2 gallons. Odd number, but I am an odd wine maker I want to increase it to make 5 gallons.

The recipe I have been using as is follows:
(I really like it and it works quite to my satisfaction, not quite as sweet as I'd like, but thats not my concern right now.)

_DOLE 100% Frozen Juice Concentrate 12 ounces
_
4 cans Pineapple/Orange/Mango
3 cans Pineapple/Orange/Strawberry
3 cans Pineapple/Orange/Banana
6 cups sugar
1/4 TSP K-Meta
2 TSP Pectin Enzyme
1/4 TSP Yeast Energizer
Water to make 3 1/2 gallons for an SG of 1.090

1 Sachet Lalvin K1-V116

What I propose to do is:

6 cans POM
5 cans POS
5 cans POB
9 cups Sugar
1/4 TSP KMETA + 1/8 TSP
3 TSP Pectin Enzyme
1/4 TSP Yeast Energizer + 1/8 TSP
Water to make 5 gallons
1 sachet of the same Lalvin

Do these amounts sound about right to increase the volume from 3 1/2 to 5 gallons.

I have the confidance to do it but am apprehensive because the 3 1/2 gal recipe works excellent, I have made it twice. I am afraid to change something that has so far worked well.

Does anyone see any problems with the numbers I mentioned for a 5 gal batch? I of course will make sure the SG starts the same.

Troy


----------



## St Allie (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorry I can't help Troy,

we can't buy frozen concentrate here

Allie


----------



## Wade E (Apr 3, 2009)

There is way to much k-meta there, 1/4 tsp is what is used for a 5-6 gallon batch of wine/must using fresh fruit, these are frozen fruit concentrates that probably already have k-meta in them and may be pasteurized also so very little is needed if any.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 3, 2009)

all I see in these besides juice iscitric acid and abscorbic acid. Does that alter your opinion on the K Meta, how about the pectin and energizer?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 3, 2009)

Even though they dont state it, its still in there but under 10 ppm. I would not add more then a little less the 1/4 tsp to this batch. everything else looks ok but always check the sg as you go and never really on recipe as far as sugar and acid goes.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 7, 2009)

I just recieved an e mail from Dole and they do not add any sulphite at all so I am going to go ahead and add 1/8 tsp just because. It pays to contact a manufacturer when you have questions about their products. The respondent seemed pretty intrigued that I was making wine with their product. Dole just came out with a Pina Colada "flavor", after bragging how much I enjoyed wine from their juice, I told them as soon as I could find their new one I was going to try it, geez, I thought they would at least send me a coupon, maybe they willl.
troy


----------



## smurfe (Apr 7, 2009)

In 5 gallons that quarter tsp is about right. Wade is right though, you have to watch for sulfite's in most canned fruit. The major benefit of the sulfite's are as an anti oxidant during fermentation and post fermentation. It is not there to inhibit fermentation although if you use enough it will. It does somewhat sanitize the fruits and wild yeasts by eliminating oxygen for them to thrive in and will inhibit wine yeasts if as said enough is used. It is there basically to help keep the wine from turning brown from oxygen exposure. 

I always encourage all wine makers that step away from kits to purchase Sulfite level test kits. The AccuVin kits are top notch in my experience. I would truly recommend these kits to test the must and it will allow you to know exactly how much you need to add. These are the kits I refer to:

http://www.finevinewines.com/Home-Wine-Making-Equipment-Testing.asp


----------



## Wade E (Apr 7, 2009)

I really dont understand why you are adding more sulfites then recommended as 1/4 tsp is plenty enough for 5 gallons, If you would like to play safer from 02 and browning of lighterwines and fruit bruising then get yourself some ascorbic acid in conjunction with the k-meta as that does a great job as an anti-oxidant but does noy hinder fermentation.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 7, 2009)

I was gonna add 1/8 tsp. for the whole 5 gallons. Not in addition to 1/4 tsp. According to Dole there is NONE present in their product. So it'll only be 1.8 total


----------



## Wade E (Apr 7, 2009)

Ok, cause the recipe proposal you wrote says

What I propose to do is:

6 cans POM
5 cans POS
5 cans POB
9 cups Sugar
*1/4 TSP KMETA + 1/8 TSP*
3 TSP Pectin Enzyme
1/4 TSP Yeast Energizer + 1/8 TSP
Water to make 5 gallons
1 sachet of the same Lalvin

and thats what scared me!


----------

